# Screen



## schlawiner (8. Mai 2013)

moin

ich habe folgende Zeile, allerdings bekomme ich danach kein Return hin mit die Delimiter, hat jemand eine Idee

screen -S cod4server -p 0 -X stuff /"pb_ssv writecfg/"


----------



## schlawiner (9. Mai 2013)

hat sich erledigt funktioniert, trotzdem Danke an die Interresierten.


----------

